#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Diffraction lecture,wireless and mobile communication,notes downloaad

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

Diffraction allows radio signals to propagate around the curved  surface of the earth, beyond the horizon, and to propagate behind  obstructions.         The received field strength decreases rapidly as a receiver moves  deeper into the obstructed (shadowed) region, the diffraction field  still exist and often have sufficient strength to produce a useful  signal.





  Similar Threads: 4G free lecture,wireless and mobile communication,notes and pdf download Is-95, the cdma one,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes pdf Modern Wireless Communication Systems,wireless and mobile communication,best lecture notes download Limitations in Wireless Networking,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes pdf free download Wireless Transmission Protocols,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes

----------

